# DOSBox for WP/W10M



## sensboston (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry for the repost, guys but just in case if someone who's not reading old, outdated WP8 forums I want to introduce a DOSBox app for windows phones: http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/apps-games/free-app-dosbox-emulator-t3396177

*In general*, having working DOSBox on your WP (and have ability to run Windows 3.11, 95 or 98 on your handset) is still a very *good hack*, same as a WPTweaker app 

I can provide a *free code* for XDA members who meet some requirements:

your xda account *must be* at least 2 years old mature;
you should post store link to the app with your good comments on your FB or other social network;
you must rate app "5 stars" at the store;
Just mark: messages from brand new accounts will be ignored.


WBR, SeNS

P.S. If you find this post inappropriate for this forum, don't afraid, pls send a report to the mods - no problems at all!


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, report me too  DOSBox URL for W10M: https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh4q6j8


----------



## ap3rus (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks awesome! Would be great if this was a UWP app with Continuum support, running Windows 95 on external monitor would be absolutely fantastic, are there any plans on that?


----------



## sensboston (Jul 8, 2016)

@ap3rus, app support forums located here and here; better to ask your questions in the specific forum...

As for big screen projection, you don't need Continuum at all - just change external monitor mode to the "screen mirroring" mode (can't remember, how it called exactly - I sold my Miracast adapter because of complete uselessness) in the Continuum settings.


----------



## dxdy (Oct 24, 2016)

DOSBox is currently free in Store!

https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh4q6j8

THX


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 25, 2016)

dxdy said:


> DOSBox is currently free in Store!
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh4q6j8
> 
> THX

Click to collapse



I need file appx of app. I need it then install on windows 10 mobile


----------



## dxdy (Oct 25, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need file appx of app. I need it then install on windows 10 mobile

Click to collapse



http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/c2507cee-0f63-455e-a2c3-2411205207f6


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

dxdy said:


> http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/c2507cee-0f63-455e-a2c3-2411205207f6

Click to collapse



When i using interop tools install. Failed. Help me


----------



## dxdy (Oct 26, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> When i using interop tools install. Failed. Help me

Click to collapse



download, rename file to .appx, put file on phone and install with File Explorer (just run file)


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

dxdy said:


> download, rename file to .appx, put file on phone and install with File Explorer (just run file)

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! ?


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

dxdy said:


> download, rename file to .appx, put file on phone and install with File Explorer (just run file)

Click to collapse



How to get file appx?
I need file appx of app 8 zip new version?
Please, help me!


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry but 8 zip not a free app, we can't help you


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Sorry but 8 zip not a free app, we can't help you

Click to collapse



How to get file appx on windows 10 mobile?


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 26, 2016)

Buy app on the store


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 27, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Buy app on the store

Click to collapse



I bought. But how to get file appx of app 8 Zip on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## dxdy (Oct 27, 2016)

8 zip not free app and you must purchase it

here is appx file for 8ZIP (not warez) http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/b22a47ce-11bd-4564-bca2-9362e09eea1b

and 8 zip free
http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/9d1c708d-035b-4872-bab9-fc6f7b6782d0


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 27, 2016)

dxdy said:


> 8 zip not free app and you must purchase it
> 
> here is appx file for 8ZIP (not warez) http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/b22a47ce-11bd-4564-bca2-9362e09eea1b
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 30, 2016)

dxdy said:


> download, rename file to .appx, put file on phone and install with File Explorer (just run file)

Click to collapse



I installed. But it crashes. Help me

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------




dxdy said:


> 8 zip not free app and you must purchase it
> 
> here is appx file for 8ZIP (not warez) http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/b22a47ce-11bd-4564-bca2-9362e09eea1b
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It crashes on device lumia 430. Help me


----------



## dxdy (Oct 30, 2016)

crashes because you not purchase app... this not warez, is direct download from Store, if you not have licence to use it, app crash


----------



## Baenwort (Nov 23, 2016)

So at what percent of W10M users will you be willing to support continuum mode? It really helps with travel setups where you are using a hotel TV and just the phone. It would be great to have the phone be a large keyboard with touchpad area due to all the display on the TV.


----------



## sensboston (Nov 24, 2016)

@Baenwort, I don't have any plans to add Continuum support however you are still able to get DOSBox on the large TV screen in the mirroring mode, just follow instructions from OP


----------



## Baenwort (Dec 29, 2016)

Do you have a list explaining why you need the permissions that the app requests?

The one in particular that I am concerned about is the internet server one but I am always curious about all of them as sometimes it leads one to knowledge of ways to accomplish tasks in new ways when an app does something without evoking certain permissions or accomplishes a task under a permission other than the typical.


----------



## sensboston (Dec 30, 2016)

Baenwort said:


> Do you have a list explaining why you need the permissions that the app requests

Click to collapse



*Use devices that support Near Field Communication (NFC) services 
Bluetooth device*
These permissions are needed for BT IrCOMM support (for MOGA controller).

*Access your Internet connection and act as a server.*
This one was added 'cause I planned to test/use network connections for the DOSBox. Probably currently it's not needed. However I can't remember exactly: maybe, BT service wasn't working without that permission...

*Use your pictures library 
Use data stored on an external storage device 
Use your music library*
These ones needed for your DOSBox "home" folder on WP8.1 handsets (i.e. folder visible from PC side)

By the way, DOSBox app doesn't collect/share any information from your phone, I give you my word (and my privacy policy said this too  ).


----------



## dragon_76 (Jan 11, 2017)

I cant figure out how to get Windows 3.1 to run in a decent resolution on my 950 XL.  I don't know if it's a DOSbox setting or a Windows setting. I'd like to have it set to 1280x720 (pixel-doubled).


----------



## sensboston (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry, @dragon_76, it's not possible and I don't have any plans to support this. By the way, Win 3.1 (same as Win 95) is almost useless on the handset. DOSBox, actually, good for running some simple (but good) old DOS games like Sierra's quests etc. What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 11, 2017)

Sensboston, please dont hit me : https://blogs.windows.com/buildinga...-for-continuum-for-phone/#JXi85sgf5uT7Cy4W.97


----------



## sensboston (Jan 11, 2017)

@augustinionut, DOSBox is a WP8.1 UWP, not a W10M. But you don't need Continuum mode at all: just switch second screen to "mirror mode" (from Continuum display settings) and enjoy old games on the large TV screen.


----------



## dragon_76 (Jan 11, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Sorry, @dragon_76, it's not possible and I don't have any plans to support this. By the way, Win 3.1 (same as Win 95) is almost useless on the handset. DOSBox, actually, good for running some simple (but good) old DOS games like Sierra's quests etc. What are you trying to achieve?

Click to collapse



I've used DOSbox on Windows and Android and I have been able to run Windows 3.1 quite well.  There are issues with your version (that I purchased for $2.99USD) that are not present on other versions, namely video and mouse input.

I have a pre-installed version of Windows 3.1 that works on DOSbox.  There's just problems with mouse on your version, even when using a Bluetooth mouse.

I am wanting to run an old Windows 3.1 game "Prince Interactive" (it's like Myst).


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 11, 2017)

I wanted the fancy way


----------



## sensboston (Jan 11, 2017)

dragon_76 said:


> There's just problems with mouse on your version, even when using a Bluetooth mouse.

Click to collapse



There are few differences between Android and Windows Phone SDL (DOSBox is a SDL-based app) implementations. Windows (even 3.1) is working differently than DOS programs by implementing it's own mouse driver. So when mouse leaves "working area", Windows continue to count "mickeys" (small mouse "steps" i.e. measurement wheels changes). What's why you experienced some troubles. I can recommend you to "adjust" BT mouse area first by moving pointer around all visible Windows screen.

I'm still don't know how to properly fix this behavior (already tried many things).


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry for crossposting, but my inquiry fits better in here cause its related to the current Fast Ring release 10.0.15007.1000 of Windows 10:



Swordfishx86 said:


> Haven't tried your DOSBox port on earlier releases but ...
> 
> the return key [-->] isn't working in the current version running on 10.0.15007.1000.
> I'll gladly provide you with more information if needed.

Click to collapse



cheers, Swordfish


----------



## sensboston (Jan 24, 2017)

@Swordfishx86, please send bug report to Microsoft, not to me  I'll not support buggy preview builds at all.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jan 24, 2017)

Sir, yes, Sir! given debug information i'd be able to ... DEBUG. Gaaah!


----------



## sensboston (Apr 8, 2017)

*DOSBox got (finally, after seven tries!) a major update to version 2.0.1*

There are two very important features in this version:
- DOSBox become W10M UWP app (it was WP8.1 UWP before this update)
- now you can avoid files synchronization by placing DOSBox home folder on the sd-card!

I strongly recommend to uninstall and reinstall app, to get rid from stored files on the app's local storage.

Other features added (but most for the paid version only):
- basic and extended Continuum support
- Xbox controllers support (tested with Xbox 360 & Xbox One controllers)
- extended support of MOGA controllers (tested with MOGA Boost but now should work with any MOGA BT controller)

Next week (starting this Sunday) app will be on sale, so hurry up! Also, please re-rate this version again even if you rated before (this is also important).


----------



## dxdy (Apr 8, 2017)

sensboston said:


> *DOSBox got (finally, after seven tries!) a major update to version 2.0.1*
> 
> There are two very important features in this version:
> - DOSBox become W10M UWP app (it was WP8.1 UWP before this update)
> ...

Click to collapse



not working... L950XL, Insider Slow build 15063.2

using already used folder "Dosbox" but app not synchronize (read) content... when enter C:\dir and hit enter nothing show... i can hit enter decent times but nothing

did i must make clean folder and copy files after that??? edit: clean Dosbox folder not helping...


----------



## sensboston (Apr 8, 2017)

@dxdy, you don't understand: you still *have to* use app's "mount folder" dialog (from menu), but if you choose folder "DOSBox" located on sd-card, you don't need to synchronize files anymore (previous version copied all files and folders to the app's local storage). But you can't mount sd-card directly from DOSBox because of Windows Runtime API limitations.

Also, if you want mount big ISO images, you must copy 'em to your DOSBox "home" folder on sd-card. If you'll try to mount (via internal dialog) these images from different location (for example, from D:\Downloads), app will copy that image to the internal storage.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 8, 2017)

sensboston said:


> But you can't mount sd-card directly from DOSBox because of Windows Runtime API limitations.

Click to collapse



tried to mount to internal memory but same problem... no matter what wrote in command line, when press enter nothing happens... maybe because insider build?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 8, 2017)

found solution! must use Return button from OSD buttons! enter from keyboard not working


----------



## sensboston (Apr 8, 2017)

dxdy said:


> found solution! must use Return button from OSD buttons! enter from keyboard not working

Click to collapse



Hmm, it's really strange; everything worked fine deployed from Visual Studio  Will check a store version and provide an update if needed...

P.S. Looks like it's another f&%#g "surprise" from damn M$  Please try attached version: it works fine with sd-card (and exactly this version was submitted to the store!)


----------



## dxdy (Apr 8, 2017)

mount SD working...  thx...


----------



## sensboston (Apr 8, 2017)

dxdy said:


> mount SD working...  thx...

Click to collapse



It's good (and I don't expected another result 'cause I already tested that release many-many times) but the issue still exist. I can't redistribute app via xda-dev, and some angry customers are started to leave bad feedback to the app


----------



## dxdy (Apr 8, 2017)

today people is ungrateful and not think how many effort, time and work needed for make something. internet and google spoiled many. i remember times 20 years ago when tried to learn how to make electronic device for programming smartcards. at end i found one guy who teach me all but for price. my 2 month salaries! knowledge costs but today with internet is worthless. almost every electronic schematic can found on internet for free or very cheap...  people not respect knowledge because all get for free


----------



## sensboston (Apr 8, 2017)

Resuming: it's looks like stupid idiots from Necrosoft completely disabled std file i/o on sd-card from the apps installed from store so "we are doomed"  This night I'll send a new update to the store to disable that perfect feature 

But of course you and all valued xda-dev members are *free to use* sideloaded version! I'm working especially for the people, not just for money and my goal to make people happy. 

The only thing I would ask: please leave a good 5 stars feedback (even if you've done before) for this version, I spent about 3 weeks of my life to implement all these new features...


----------



## nate0 (Apr 9, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Next week (starting this Sunday) app will be on sale, so hurry up! Also, please re-rate this version again even if you rated before (this is also important).

Click to collapse



How much does it go for normally?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> How much does it go for normally?

Click to collapse



$2,99


----------



## sensboston (Apr 9, 2017)

As for non-working [RETURN] key from the standard SIP keyboard: *there is NO SCAN CODE received, even CoreWindow->CharacterReceived() event fired* on pressing return key on the Insider Slow build 15063.2 - my apps received NOTHING 

I don't know how to work with that bugs, sorry, guys! Damn copypasters from M$ with their new and old bugs make it impossible


----------



## pdedinski (May 3, 2017)

After the official creator's update, my enter key on my Lumia 650 stopped working too.. However what I notice is that the input keyboard is a bit changed.. it has the look of the keyboard when I am entering a domain name in EDGE (having keys like .com and similar) with the enter key looking like the GO button (arrow pointing right), and not like the usual typing keyboard where the 'Enter' key is the usual enter symbol with the arrow going down and left


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 3, 2017)

sensboston said:


> [...]

Click to collapse



pdedinsky is right and i think you're using the input scope "url" ...

So how about you go and fix your code?


----------



## sensboston (May 4, 2017)

OK, I've changed input scope to "AlphanumericFullWidth" and submitted update to the store. Will see how it goes. I'll make sideload available soon (for guys who wants sd-card direct access) here.
I'm unsure that this will fix the issue but I have no way to test - my handsets still not getting CU (I'm on AT&T in US. Most L-950 in Russia, for example, are already got this "CU" - "creators, duh" )  
@Swordfishx86, JFYI: basically I don't support betas from MS, everything is worked fine on the release at the moment of publishing.

Also, I checked that change on L-550 (with preview release 10.0.15063.138) - same **** happened, no scan code received on Enter tap 

So how about to blame MS instead of me?


----------



## sensboston (May 4, 2017)

OK, guys please try sideload version 2.0.5 on CU; I believe (and hope) that "Enter" issue is solved by this release.

Please report how it goes, OK? Thanks!


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2017)

yes, "enter" is fixed and working now


----------



## titi66200 (May 4, 2017)

But if i type  : dosbox writes /:


----------



## sensboston (May 4, 2017)

Hey, @dxdy, thanks for testing and letting me know! I'm glad that issue is resolved now.
@titi66200, ':' works for me as well as before (at least on L-550, just tested). Maybe, you've switched to the non-US keyboard layout?


----------



## titi66200 (May 4, 2017)

My 950 XL is configured for french user (french keyboard)

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

Added US keyboard and works. No way for other keyboard?


----------



## sensboston (May 4, 2017)

@titi66200, you may try to add to the autoexec section of dosbox.conf something like


> MODE CON CODEPAGE PREPARE=((850) C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\EGA.CPI)
> MODE CON CODEPAGE SELECT=850
> KEYB BE,,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\KEYBOARD.SYS

Click to collapse



but I'm unsure...

I'll check ability to detect and properly translate keyboard layouts in UWP later and if possible, to implement a fix. Stay tuned


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 4, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Hey, @dxdy, thanks for testing and letting me know! I'm glad that issue is resolved now.

Click to collapse



next time you listen to me in the first place, agreed?


----------



## titi66200 (May 4, 2017)

Thanks.

On my 950 XL Win 10 store says application bought.
But cant install  on my 830 win 8.1 because store says buy the application.
You know why?


----------



## sensboston (May 4, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> next time you listen to me in the first place, agreed?

Click to collapse



Listen to *what*??? Have you read what I replied to you? I tested previous version on the official release before submitting to the store and *EVERYTHING WORKED FINE* on the latest official release. My handsets are NOT RECEIVED CU update. And I do NOT support betas at all.


----------



## sensboston (May 4, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You're welcome!



titi66200 said:


> On my 950 XL Win 10 store says application bought.
> But cant install  on my 830 win 8.1 because store says buy the application.
> You know why?

Click to collapse



Really, I don't have an idea. Did I sent you a code? BTW, will send you another one, for WP8.1 - check your PM.


----------



## sensboston (May 5, 2017)

*[UPDATE]* I hope, I've fixed issue with non-US keyboard layouts, new update 2.0.6 is on the way to the store.

Sideload version is here. @titi66200, could you please test it? Thanks!


----------



## titi66200 (May 5, 2017)

@sensboston yes fixed, now works fine.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 5, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Listen to *what*??? Have you read what I replied to you? I tested previous version on the official release before submitting to the store and *EVERYTHING WORKED FINE* on the latest official release. My handsets are NOT RECEIVED CU update. And I do NOT support betas at all.

Click to collapse



i told you about the non functioning return key months ago. To let you know. And yes, i read what you replied. All i wanted you to know at that time was that it will probably not work on the final CU. What happened? It doesn't work on the final CU. All i was complaining about is exactly that: That the release you put in the store will probably be broken with CU. But all you told me was "i don't support insider builds" - well, thats why developers get early access to beta releases, to test client code against it. Just my two cents.

ps: peace, bro 
pps: return key works like a charm now @15208.0


----------



## sensboston (May 5, 2017)

@Swordfishx86, from my experience, sometimes official release doesn't have bugs and issues that preview builds has. In that particular case, ms for some unknown reasons changed behavior of the property "AcceptReturns" for input controls (TextBlock).

I completely don't like an idea to test a new buggy code on the customers, it's such a bad practice. Testing (by professional manner) is a job for well trained QA stuff and if you wanna to have a good product, you *must* invest money to QA. But damn M$ do many things by their own stupid way


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 5, 2017)

sensboston said:


> I completely don't like an idea to test a new buggy code on the customers, it's such a bad practice.

Click to collapse



Well, thats the way Microsoft does its business. It is your decision what platform you play on. My guts told me months ago 

i remember times when "this is preliminary information and subject to change" was like everywhere in the msdn.


----------



## pdedinski (May 5, 2017)

I for one being a customer (and doing software development for living) don't mind testing products I like and support, and won't complain about products still in development/bugfixing not working completely fine and this particular software is something i use for fun, so no big deal if something is broken here and there in the process. The latest side-load version provided seems like it has the enter key working fine, and the keyboard seems to be the regular typing on.  It's the sync-folder version.


----------



## bahadirkhan (May 9, 2017)

I tried this on an Xbox One on Dev Mode.
However I got an error message stating that this has an ARM architecture.  But xbox one needs an x64 architecture.
Can you compile the file in the required format as well?
You are gonna make millions of people's day, believe me..


----------



## sensboston (May 9, 2017)

bahadirkhan said:


> I tried this on an Xbox One on Dev Mode.
> However I got an error message stating that this has an ARM architecture.  But xbox one needs an x64 architecture.
> Can you compile the file in the required format as well?
> You are gonna make millions of people's day, believe me..

Click to collapse



Hmm, there are few tricky issues on that: first, there are some technical difficulties building for x64 platform (especially SDL library port) but second is much more important: Microsoft (I'm 99% sure) will block and pull out my app from the store after that. 
So I don't want to risk.


----------



## bahadirkhan (May 9, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Hmm, there are few tricky issues on that: first, there are some technical difficulties building for x64 platform (especially SDL library port) but second is much more important: Microsoft (I'm 99% sure) will block and pull out my app from the store after that.
> So I don't want to risk.

Click to collapse



I am not gonna publish it on anywhere, I am not an internet troll or smtg. I am gonna use it in my xbox, and I am gonna report you the results. I already use several emulators with my xbox. You can see the other emulator apps in this page. Microsoft never bothered me for a month for the apps.

Please help me with this case..

link: https://gbatemp.net/forums/xbox-one-tutorials.262/

I even guess one of them is yours. (vb10)


----------



## sensboston (May 9, 2017)

@bahadirkhan, it's not about you but your sentence "You are gonna make millions of people's day, believe me..". To get millions (or thousands at least) customers, app should be published and available for download without any tricks.

Probably, you remember what's happened with UWP VBA10 emulator published for Xbox One...

P.S. OK, I'll try to make x64 build and send appx to you, please provide me your email in PM. BTW, I don't have actual Xbox One console and can't test it (hope, MS released an emulator for this, will check).


----------



## bahadirkhan (May 9, 2017)

sensboston said:


> @bahadirkhan, it's not about you but your sentence "You are gonna make millions of people's day, believe me..". To get millions (or thousands at least) customers, app should be published and available for download without any tricks.
> 
> Probably, you remember what's happened with UWP VBA10 emulator published for Xbox One...
> 
> P.S. OK, I'll try to make x64 build and send appx to you, please provide me your email in PM. BTW, I don't have actual Xbox One console and can't test it (hope, MS released an emulator for this, will check).

Click to collapse



Believe me it is not gonna end up in gba or in any other place. I said millions since I didnt know the situation about the app.

and, MS cannot release an app for this since I am using the dev mode. It is new and It doesnot allow the store. So; when you go in dev mode in xbox one as I did, you cannot use normal store apps. You always have to use your own cooked apps.
And thanks for everything.


----------



## pdedinski (May 19, 2017)

sensboston said:


> *[UPDATE]* I hope, I've fixed issue with non-US keyboard layouts, new update 2.0.6 is on the way to the store.
> 
> Sideload version is here. @titi66200, could you please test it? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Is there something I am missing.. This side-load version does use the sync folder method instead of mounting a SD-Card folder. Is this functionality no longer valid ?


----------



## sensboston (May 21, 2017)

@pdedinski, it suppose to (I believe so) however I can not guarantee (I do have some conditional defines in code, not a runtime detection so I can made a mistake).
So, could you test this version and tell me how it goes?

P.S. BTW, if you don't have issues with on-screen keyboard, you can still use previous version (100% working directly with sd-card).


----------



## perrsona1234 (Aug 13, 2017)

Is this app still in development ?


----------



## sensboston (Aug 13, 2017)

More likely no than yes; I'm working currently on the other projects.


----------



## billsargent (Oct 17, 2017)

sensboston said:


> More likely no than yes; I'm working currently on the other projects.

Click to collapse



have you considered opening the source to this then so that others could work on it?


----------



## AppxLover (Aug 21, 2019)

*Share please*



sensboston said:


> More likely no than yes; I'm working currently on the other projects.

Click to collapse



Hi! I always use this app. I think you should share the source so others can learn about DOSBox UWP code and how it works.


----------



## scrompie (Dec 30, 2021)

Is the source still available? I purchased this from the windows store, would like to get it working on hololens. Thank you


----------

